# Back Support Belts



## legoheed (Sep 14, 2011)

im looking for a back support belt, preferably a velcrow 1.

was just wondering if you guys could recommend any decent ones ?


----------



## Need2Grow (Jun 4, 2011)

If its for lifting, whatever you get make sure its a consistent width all of the way around, none of those ones that are all skinny at the front. In other words a power lifting belt.

I use a gasp one and find it brilliant, I hear the best are 'inzer' but they are pricey


----------



## legoheed (Sep 14, 2011)

yeah its for lifitng mate .. wasnt wanna just jump in n get a crap 1 so iul let this thread go a bit


----------



## Need2Grow (Jun 4, 2011)

This is a good brand and should suit your needs http://www.harbingerfitness.com/cgi-bin/6fyd-xxe5x_Z.cgi?243&&sku


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Strengthshop is where my PL belt came from. It's buckled though, not velcro.


----------



## Need2Grow (Jun 4, 2011)

To be honest mate, I would go for a leather belt with quick release or buckle.

I somehow couldn't trust velcro on a big lift although the forums powerlifters/strongmen may be the best people to ask!


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

I got 1 free for spending way too much over @ powermyself.com :lol:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)




----------



## themeathead (Feb 27, 2012)

Cheap & cheerfull:

4 quid, Gasp: Google them matey


----------

